# Best Vegetarian Prenatal Vitamin



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

I just got engaged and will be married this summer. We're going to start TTC right away so I want to start taking a prenatal vitamin. What is the best vegetarian/vegan (gelatin coating or hidden milk proteins) vitamin? TIA!


----------



## soulshine (Feb 2, 2007)

i take rainbow light prenatal


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I second the Rainbow Light they are really great.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

